# Royal Empress Tree



## sds888 (May 26, 2008)

Royal Empress Tree 

Does anyone have one of these trees? What are your experinces? Do the Bees like them? Thanks


----------



## nutso (Jul 8, 2006)

*Paulownia trees*

This link has a pretty good description of these trees and some good photos. Nope - I'm not associated with the site - just found it by googling the tree name. I don't know about whether bees like these blooms or not. You might be interested in knowing that this tree is considered an invasive exotic in many states. They readily re-seed themselves. 

I believe that this tree is native to one of the Asian countries (Japan?) and is grown for the lumber which is used in making special products that are held in high regard by the natives of the country.

These grow all over at the roadside of highways in the south. Their blooms are lovely and very large.

Best wishes.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Nutso, are you nuts? 

You forgot the link! 

I did some research and it turns out the tree is very brittle and prone to breakage. Did not find anything on honeybees and by looking at the flowers it doesn't look like a bee tree. It is also highly invasive and may be restricted by your state. Chinese tallow or popcorn tree is often prohibited by many states.

It is a pretty tree though and I might plant one for that reason.


----------

